# Torchwood: miracle day



## billc (Aug 7, 2011)

I never really got into the torchwood show, but I have been watching a few episodes of the American mini series.  For those who may be fans, how does it stack up? I have to say, having watched about two episodes from the BBC version, the U.S. version has a few more actors from the states so at least there are a few more actors who actually speak english.  I don't have to use subtitles so much.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2011)

What American version? It's all made by the BBC.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 7, 2011)

I think BillC means the episodes where the base of operations has been opened in the USA?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I think BillC means the episodes where the base of operations has been opened in the USA?



Ah trying to take credit for the series eh! I should point out too that the 'American' star John Barrowman is actually Scottish lol!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 7, 2011)

I didn't know *that* - I actually thought he was American!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.johnbarrowman.com/biography.html

He's a Glasgie lad lol, spent the more recent years of his life in the States but his relatives are still in Scotland. he's outrageous but I do like him, he always makes me smile. By all accounts a rather raunchy gay scene was cut from Torchwood rather than offend the less open minded!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 7, 2011)

:chuckles:  My missus reckons it's a dreadful shame he bats for the wrong team .


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles: My missus reckons it's a dreadful shame he bats for the wrong team .



So do I!


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 7, 2011)

I watched the Children of the Earth mini-series, and really enjoyed it.  I haven't had the chance to catch Miracle Day yet.  At this point, I'll probably wait for the DVDs (and hope they aren't as expensive as Season 1 and Season 2.)

Rick


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 7, 2011)

I am a full blown Whovian and deeply love Doctor Who.  I just started watching Torchwood season one on Netflix and am looking forward to getting up to Miracle Day.

AoG


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 7, 2011)

Love Torchwood and Dr Who.

Though honestly, this season of Torchwood just isn't in the same league as past seasons to date IMO. Car chases, explosions, and much more shootings, less dialogue, less naunce, less development. 

Maybe its just the camera work throwing it all off for me.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 7, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I didn't know *that* - I actually thought he was American!



Oh, I hear him trying that accent.  I guess it's easier to tell he's not American if you are American.  Just like I never really buy into American actors playing English roles or vice versa.  Yes, I have heard Henry Cavill speak with an American accent in that Hellraiser movie and it didn't work for me, I still can't wrap my head around him being cast as Superman.  No, don't bring up Bale, he also does that "talks kinda slow from the back of my throat and still somehow sound nasally and whispery" thing that still does not sound American.

But onto Torchwood.  So far it's ok.  Seems like your regular season of Torchwood to me, just with an extra setting thrown in.  But if they can operate on other planets in previous episodes then why not the US?  I just hate that the show has become so separate and apart from Dr Who.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Oh, I hear him trying that accent. I guess it's easier to tell he's not American if you are American. Just like I never really buy into American actors playing English roles or vice versa. Yes, I have heard Henry Cavill speak with an American accent in that Hellraiser movie and it didn't work for me, I still can't wrap my head around him being cast as Superman. No, don't bring up Bale, he also does that "talks kinda slow from the back of my throat and still somehow sound nasally and whispery" thing that still does not sound American.
> 
> But onto Torchwood. So far it's ok. Seems like your regular season of Torchwood to me, just with an extra setting thrown in. But if they can operate on other planets in previous episodes then why not the US? I just hate that the show has become so separate and apart from Dr Who.



He's lived in America since he was a child so the accent is all American I'm afraid.


----------



## billc (Aug 7, 2011)

As much as you like the guy in Britain, I think his exposure over here will really help his career.  It may just be running on a cable station but it is a great way to get known to a wider american audience.  Torchwood is a good show, but there may be a movie career ahead of him.  Do many on the sci-fi side of British entertainment go on to movie careers?  I know in the old days here in the states you were either a t.v. actor or a movie actor, but that barrier has come down.  Is it the same in Britain?


----------



## billc (Aug 7, 2011)

Interesting, the wikipedia section on John Barrowman shows he grew up in my neck of the woods here in Illinois, in Aurora and Joliet.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2011)

billcihak said:


> As much as you like the guy in Britain, I think his exposure over here will really help his career. It may just be running on a cable station but it is a great way to get known to a wider american audience. Torchwood is a good show, but there may be a movie career ahead of him. Do many on the sci-fi side of British entertainment go on to movie careers? I know in the old days here in the states you were either a t.v. actor or a movie actor, but that barrier has come down. Is it the same in Britain?



John Barrowman is known for his musical stage career. He's well known for his parts in Broadway musicals (Matador, Miss Saigon, the Phantom of the Opera,Sunset Boulevard etc) he's also been a guest star in Desperate Housewives. He's not a beginner looking for a career in films, he's already very well known to theatre goers.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 7, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> He's lived in America since he was a child so the accent is all American I'm afraid.



Are you referring to Cavill?  Because he grew up in England.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Cavill


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 7, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I know in the old days here in the states you were either a t.v. actor or a movie actor, but that barrier has come down.  Is it the same in Britain?



It's a rather different set of prejudices over here.  You're either an actor and work in the theatre or you're on the telly and pretend you're an actor.  They do have a point to be honest and you'll find that a great many who have made money on the TV or in film are desperate to prove they can actually act by hitting the theatre circuit e.g. to pluck an example out of the air, David Tennant.

One of the reasons that the Harry Potter series of films is so very good is that it is nearly all British theatre talent on screen.  It's almost a 'who's who' of the great and good of character actors.  To round off, guess who is trying his damndest to shake off his 'movie star' bouquet by doing 'real' acting? Aye, Daniel Radcliffe.

Aside:  I thought I had lost the above post due to a computer crash and had written a new version before I noticed the "Restore Saved Content" button.  So, a bit annoyed not to notice the button before but also ... huzzar for the new board software .


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Are you referring to Cavill? Because he grew up in England. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Cavill



No, John Barrowman, he's the star of Torchwood!


----------



## Razor (Aug 8, 2011)

I follow Doctor Who and Torchwood, and think Miracle Day so far hasn't been as good as any of the other seasons. It's all seeming a bit pointless...car chases, hacking, breaking into buildings etc which isn't really going anywhere. Most of the other ones seemed to have quite a good build-up of the story, but I'm not really feeling it with this one. I also liked it when the locations were in the UK!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 8, 2011)

Dr Who and Torchwood have had lots of godo writers in the past. 

The success has been a good mix of character development and action. 

They have short term story arcs and long term story arcs. 


The problem with Torchwood: Miracle Day is that so far their short term story arc's have been too short with no real feel of other than moving sideways. I know it has been done for the long term arc and more for character development. But I have found it slow and if it was not DVR'd I might not be watching it. I liked Torchwood. I also like all the actors in the current series. I just am providiing my opinion as it was asked for.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 8, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> No, John Barrowman, he's the star of Torchwood!



Oh, use names, it makes it easier for me trying to guess who this "he" or "him" is.


----------



## lindtoholic (Aug 9, 2011)

I love Torchwood and Doctor Who, but Miracle Day has really been something I've struggled to enjoy. Or at least, enjoy for the duration of the series so far. I'm all for an international series of it, and I think it's a good idea, but I just hate the fact that this entire series revolves around *one *story. If there had been multiple stories, like in the first two seasons, which could theoretically have linked up I think it would have worked, but I'm losing interest more and more as the series itself continues. 

Also - I'd like to make a note of saying that although I dislike how it is, I do think the writing for the series is still quite good nonetheless. It just seems a bit of a shame that it's lost some of the fans' interest though.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Oh, use names, it makes it easier for me trying to guess who this "he" or "him" is.



I did "*I should point out too that the 'American' star John Barrowman is actually Scottish lol!'  *The conversation carried on from there.


----------

